# Gute deutsche Anleitung zu Minecraft



## finkel18 (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche eine gute deutsche Komplettanleitung zu Minecraft, die möglichst aktuell ist und umfangreich ist, einem sozusagen den Einstieg erleichert, ohne dass man von Internetseite zu Internetseite reist. Kennt jemand so etwas?

Gruß

Finkel


----------



## floppydrive (22. Juli 2011)

Komplettlösung zu Minecraft i lol'd          




http://de.minecraftw...wiki/Hauptseite


----------



## Daxius (28. Juni 2012)

jo der angegebende link ist optimal dafür^^
kann man ja aber jetzt auch auf deutsch umstellen InGame!


----------

